# Dracula's Dungeon WIP



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok folks...from here on out I will post all WIP pics for my "Dracula's Dungeon" dio under this thread...sorry about the others...everything will be here from now on.
It's been awhile since I did an update on the "Dracula's Dungeon" diorama I'm working on...so this is kind of a "mega-update". There's 17 pics here if your interested...this is still a work very much in progress...lot's of painting and special effects to do on the fountain here...but I thought I'd share my progress...any questions on how I did things, feel free to ask...suggestions are cool, too...

Thanks

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

More...


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

[/URL


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

This is coming along great Ben! A couple questions, where did you get all your skulls? And what do you use to cut your styrofoam?


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Some of the skulls are jewelry finding...the two on the sides of the first basin with open mouths are skulls I cut in half and modified, and originally came from Matt from Starlighter Projects. The biggest one(with the fangs) is one of those box o bones skulls I was going to add to this dio (remember the "stripper skeletons"?)...but I thought better of that idea, took one of the heads, and textured it and cut the tips of some shish kabob skewers and applied them as teeth. The middle patina skull on the first basin was a necklace. there's a few dollhouse minis in there two that I cut up..and many more skulls are forthcoming.

I use everything available to cut my foam..I have a few Logan foam cutters, but I also use steak knives, box cutters, hobby blades, a hot knife...just depends on what I'm trying to accomplish.

Thanks for the encouragement! I do really appreciate it!

Ben


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:
This is looking GREAT....Can't wait to see more!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> :thumbsup:
> This is looking GREAT....Can't wait to see more!:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Thanks D...I appreciate that!

Ben


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing your progress - I like what you've done so far!
Steve


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

scooke123 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your progress - I like what you've done so far!
> Steve


Thanks Steve!

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Far from the final product...still lots to paint...and the columns are leaning...I just stuck them there with wax...this is just to show the layout I've decided on...





Thanks for looking!

Ben


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

What's gonna flow from the fountain, water or blood? :devil:

*Looking great so far**!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

hal9001 said:


> What's gonna flow from the fountain, water or blood? :devil:
> 
> *Looking great so far**!!* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Carl-


Thanks Carl...there will be red...lots and lots of red....

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

The evolution of some scratch built manacles I made for the "Dracula's Dungeon" diorama.

Thanks Ben

















---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Those look awesome, great creativity!

Rob


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

So I tried my hand at filming. To say the least, Spielberg has absolutely nothing to worry about. The Blood lights are actually red, but they are showing up yellow on camera, making it look more like a "lava fountain". There's still much work to do, here...more lighting, the gargoyles need a repaint, I'm working on some skeleton hands that will come out of the wall and hold the torches,...and a few more skulls. I just wanted to show some film of what's done so far in a variety of lighting conditions (including blacklight!), and maybe pick up the motion of the lighting in the flames on the torches...I'll probably stick to still photography in the future, though...LOL!

Thanks

Ben

https://youtu.be/_72xTiKs0Qw


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Hanging Cage portion of my "Dracula's Dungeon" diorama is now under construction...I know it's ugly at present...lot's more to do..so be gentle...LOL...This is 1/6 scale..and large enough to dangle the "occupant" by his wrists...more pics coming soon...

Thanks

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Winding up work on the Vampire Priest/Inquisitor...still working on the chain that will replace the thread he's hanging by here...the head is from a dollar store skeleton, heavily modified, and the body is a SUPERLON ACCURATE MODERN MAN Skeleton Plastics Masters Model Kit from 1958...again, heavily modified. He will be occupying the "Hanging Cage" portion of the diorama on which I'm working.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I've managed to get just a little more done on the "Hanging Cage" portion of my "Dracula's Dungeon" diorama...

Thanks

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Some updated W.I.P. photos of the Hanging Cage portion of my Dracula's Dungeon diorama..
Thanks for looking

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanted to show not only the rust COLORS, but the rust TEXTURES I have thus far achieved on the scratch built hanging cage, shown under a variety of lighting conditions...I'm pretty cool with how it's coming along...and I should have this finished by the end of the month...

Thanks

Ben


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great job on that rust, anxious to see the final results on this diorama. thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good stuff. keep it coming


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Ben


----------

